# Gamestop prices Vita Memory Cards and Accessories



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

*4GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $29.99
8GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $44.99
16GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $69.99
32GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $119.99
*PlayStation Vita AC Adaptor - $19.99
PS VITA Armor GameCase - $7.99
PS VITA ArmorShell - $12.99
PlayStation Vita Car Adaptor - $17.99
PlayStation Vita Card Case - $9.99
PlayStation Vita Carrying Case - $19.99
PlayStation Vita Cradle - $19.99
PS VITA Crystal Custom Case - $19.99
PlayStation Vita In-ear Headset - $19.99
PS VITA Nerf Armor - $17.99
PlayStation Vita Portable Charge - $49.99
PlayStation Vita Protective Film (Two Pack) - $14.99
PS VITA Pull N Go Folio - $29.99
PlayStation Vita Starter Kit - $29.99
PS Vita Starter Kit - $24.99
PS Vita Trigger Grip - $17.99
PlayStation Vita Travel Pouch - $19.99
PlayStation Vita USB Cable - $14.99

Source


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow - those are hefty!

I demand an SD adapter immediatelly/I demand bundles with free memory cards rather than games. 120 bucks for a 32Gig? Puh-lease, in your dreams Sony/Gamestop/Whoever's idea this was between the two.

And $15 for a USB cable? Really? Is it made of gold?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2011)

What are the odds the prices go down in 1/2/3 years from now? Will they drop like the microSD prices keep dropping, or will Sony just keep ripping us off?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

All due respect, but for the price of the memory card I was going to buy I could buy half-a-PS3, and that's never a good sign. I hope knock-off memory cards or adapters surface soon, because this is REALLY unreasonable. It's not like the memory cards are lined with diamonds, it's just a proprietary FLASH chip in a plastic box and some leads. Get your s*it together Sony, you're shooting yourself in the foot with prices like that.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 27, 2011)

Japanese prices for memory cards in the US, why the hell is this happening?

USB cable being $15, bull, I can buy 2 decent cables for the same price.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Satangel said:


> What are the odds the prices go down in 1/2/3 years from now? Will they drop like the microSD prices keep dropping, or will Sony just keep ripping us off?



They damn should, seeing that they're based on the same technology.

My guess is that Sony wants to cash-in on the early buyers - the first wave of consoles always sells best, and it's hard to buy a console without any memory at all, that'd be kinda pointless. Thank god I'm no early bird, I'll take my time with this purchase like I'm taking my time with the 3DS.


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Get your s*it together Sony, you're shooting yourself in the foot with prices like that.


They have got their shit together, this is where most of the profit comes from. Memory cards and accessories.

Have you seen Microsofts trap with the 360?
Buy the 4GB 360 console and you're fucked, you can't use other hard drives since they limit you to 8GB per drive and you're forced to buy the over priced hard drive.
And the controllers, they have two different packaging for the same controller (360 and Windows) Windows one is cheaper than the 360 one.

It's the standard now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Get your s*it together Sony, you're shooting yourself in the foot with prices like that.
> ...



My point was that with overlypriced accessories they may scare off some buyers, like myself. I'm not going to buy the VITA in the first wave, and I was going to earlier. There's a difference between a high price and a clear scam.

As far as the 360 is concerned, regardless of the hard drive you use, J-Taggery is common place nowadays. In fact, where I live there are certain stores that deal exactly with that sort of thing. Yes, they're legal "as long as they're not providing their clients with pirated copies of games, just modification". Gray Zone, y'see.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

Someone send an SOS out to Sandisk. 

Damn gaming is an expensive hobby.


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 27, 2011)

I suppose this is how Sony can afford to keep the Vita itself so cheap >_


----------



## mameks (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## ilman (Nov 27, 2011)

if that's the prices in the USA then I wonder what the prices in Europe will be.

ouch.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 27, 2011)

Good old Sony


----------



## Ravte (Nov 27, 2011)

Wasn't there a talk about PS Vita games racking up 8gb of space? If so, I don't see any point in buying 4gb cards,,,,,


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ravte said:


> Wasn't there a talk about PS Vita games racking up 8gb of space? If so, I don't see any point in buying 4gb cards,,,,,



I believe they meant the size of the game itself on its cartridge, not the size of the save file.


Spoiler
















See the difference?


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Ravte said:


> Wasn't there a talk about PS Vita games racking up 8gb of space? If so, I don't see any point in buying 4gb cards,,,,,


Yeah but that's for retail games. PSN games could be much smaller.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

The hell!? A 4GB flash drive is like $8, I know they are 2 different items but still...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

emigre said:


> Someone send an SOS out to Sandisk.
> 
> Damn gaming *with sony products *is an expensive hobby.



You could wait and play your games 'till prices drop. Oh wait...
*32GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $119.99*










NiGHtS said:


> I suppose this is how Sony can afford to keep the Vita itself so cheap >_<


Don't forget your Sony ear/headphones, case, battery packs, book bags, game case, skins,carrying bags and more


Ok, I'm done.

Seriously tho, they could at least give us some on board memory. It wouldn't push up the price to much, would it?


@prowler


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

KingVamp, you try too hard.


----------



## Ravte (Nov 27, 2011)

Have they officially revealed the name for this "new type of memory the PS Vita will be utilizing"?


----------



## Devin (Nov 27, 2011)

GameStop always has the best prices. 



Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Nov 27, 2011)

Devin said:


> GameStop always has the best prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


>PSP memory cards


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll buy my memory card on Amazon like I did for the PSP- (Got 2 4G sticks for $29)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Spoiler






Foxi4 said:


> Ravte said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there a talk about PS Vita games racking up 8gb of space? If so, I don't see any point in buying 4gb cards,,,,,
> ...






Mini MemoryStick Pro?  We _had_ those at Target, the 2 gig ones are clearance for 12 bucks right now.  But those prices are no better than MemoryStick Pro Duo prices... paid 30 for  a Lexar 4gb.  The Sony one as 35...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are not M2 cards, they're very similar though.



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

A bit pricey, I just wish they came in smaller sizes. 2GB for around $20 isn't too bad for your general save data and even a bit of DLC.

Still not too happy with the prices though. I'll probably pick up a 4GB and stick to physical media. Or not buy any memory card required games for a while and wait until cheaper third parties come around.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *A bit pricey, I just wish they came in smaller sizes. 2GB for around $20 isn't too bad for your general save data and even a bit of DLC.*
> 
> Still not too happy with the prices though. I'll probably pick up a 4GB and stick to physical media. Or not buy any memory card required games for a while and wait until cheaper third parties come around.



No offence, but holy shit. I buy 2GB memory sticks for like $5. $20 for 2GB is ridiculous. 

Anyways, these are ridiculously expensive. The prices just have to drop, there's no way they can stay this high.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh look their being overpriced with their memory just like apple, there's no excuse for not having a micro sd port reader calling it a day, I mean we managed to fit them into ds carts for less then $10


----------



## Qtis (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it just me or do people not understand how new tech works? The first batches are expensive because it's a new product, but after a while the prices come down when a) more products are made, constant costs per product lowers, b) more people make them c) the tech is used in more devices d) the cost to make it become smaller with new innovation. A good example for this is the PS3 price on release vs now and SD cards prices on release vs now. They're bound to go down, but honestly, what do people do with a 32 Gb card for content on a console that isn't out (and I doubt the first thing we'll see is DLC since it's just released)..


-Qtis

ps. Expensive gear is expensive.

EDIT: Hopefully people do also understand the recent events in certain parts of the world have hit flash memory prices quite hard. Not saying this is the reason for the prices, but I'm sure it'll affect it on the long run..


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Qtis said:


> Is it just me or do people not understand how new tech works? The first batches are expensive because it's a new product, but after a while the prices come down when a) more products are made, constant costs per product lowers, b) more people make them c) the tech is used in more devices d) the cost to make it become smaller with new innovation. A good example for this is the PS3 price on release vs now and SD cards prices on release vs now. They're bound to go down, but honestly, what do people do with a 32 Gb card for content on a console that isn't out (and I doubt the first thing we'll see is DLC since it's just released)..
> 
> 
> -Qtis
> ...


Still doesn't explain why they couldn't just use a sd/microsd reader like every other handheld device


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:


> Still doesn't explain why they couldn't just use a sd/microsd reader like every other handheld device



I think they'd have to license out SD cards. See Foxi's post below. Plus the market for them is so huge that no one would buy Sony branded cards, they'd probably just stick to whatever one they already have. You go with proprietary media and you monopolize the market on your medium before it's even out. You can control prices and basically do whatever the fuck you want until 3rd parties jump on the ball (if they even bother).

EDIT: Sony, like any other company, isn't in the business to be friendly. They're in it to make money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Still doesn't explain why they couldn't just use a sd/microsd reader like every other handheld device
> ...



They wouldn't. Sony Engineering Corporation, the minds behind most Sony designs are a part of the SD Association.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll probablly pick up an 8Gb at launch seems about the right size for me for  now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> They wouldn't. Sony Engineering Corporation, the minds behind most Sony designs are a part of the SD Association.



Oh, my bad, I wasn't quite sure if they were or not.

I'll just stick to the latter point


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > They wouldn't. Sony Engineering Corporation, the minds behind most Sony designs are a part of the SD Association.
> ...



Well, Sony Computer Entertainment isn't, but I'd assume that they share the "license" since it's a "siamese sister company".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, Sony Computer Entertainment isn't, but I'd assume that they share the "license" since it's a "siamese sister company".



They'd probably have SEC make the cards if they wanted to pursue SD cards, but why do that when you can make larger profit on a media you own exclusively? As people said, the Vita is relatively cheap considering its specs and stuff (although Sony has said they're not selling on a loss this time). Still, without much room for profit, they're probably banking on they're accessories, storage media, and of course games to fill the gap.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

Personally I'm just dealing with the price. Gaming is luxury not an essential. If I don't like the price, I have the choice to not buy a Vita or wait until memory card prices drop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Sony Computer Entertainment isn't, but I'd assume that they share the "license" since it's a "siamese sister company".
> ...



Oh, definatelly. When the PS3 came out first, it was sold at a $50 loss for Sony when you counted the R&D process, distribution and manufacturing, it was later on that they started proffiting off it. I'm guessing the VITA is no exception - it was being developed for years. When Nintendo was screwing around with the DSi, VITA was already a hatchling. I can only imagine how much money went into miniaturising a quad-core ARM and a quad-core GPU and jamming them into one box with 3G, WiFi, GPS, a touchscreen, a touchpad and dual analogs while keeping the device "lighter than the average brick" and "working for a bit longer than 2 hours".



emigre said:


> Personally I'm just dealing with the price. Gaming is luxury not an essential. If I don't like the price, I have the choice to not buy a Vita or wait until memory card prices drop.



Agreed, I suppose. I don't LIKE the high price, but I don't have much of a choice. I'll wait for a "Sandisk Solution", and if none will emerge, I'll just buy a memory card from Sony. It's not like I need several - I buy a memory card, jam it in and that's it.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

wow so like  is like $250 + the memory 2gb $30 =$280 thats alot of money    also  the games  so is like +$300


not sure if want  now


----------



## Gnargle (Nov 27, 2011)

THIRTY
FUCKING
DOLLARS
FOR 4GB


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Gnargle said:


> THIRTY
> FUCKING
> DOLLARS
> FOR 4GB


WE
READ
THE OP
TOO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Valwin said:


> wow so like  is like $250 + the memory 2gb $30 =$280 thats alot of money	also  the games  so is like +$300
> 
> 
> not sure if want  now



Oh yeah, and when the 3DS launched at a whooping $250 it was perfectly fine. Just thought it'd be worth noting that the Vita has a built-in GPS module, faster CPU, stronger GPU and two analog nubs rather than one, which already warrants the extra $30, seeing that you'll have to pay extra for the second analog on the 3DS and a GPS module is... a distant dream at best.


----------



## Gnargle (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> > THIRTY
> ...


IT'S
WORTH
REPEATING
BECAUSE
FUCKING
SONY


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2011)

Valwin said:


> wow so like  is like $250 + the memory 2gb $30 =$280 thats alot of money    also  the games  so is like +$300
> 
> 
> not sure if want  now


troll harder


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > wow so like  is like $250 + the memory 2gb $30 =$280 thats alot of money	also  the games  so is like +$300
> ...




3DS dint require me Memory cards  also the 3DS is no longer that price and the people that got it in that price were giving some VC games

it seen il get the vita with no game till i have the money for them


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Reading broken English hard, is VITA launch, price drop later - you silly. When compare you compare launch price haha!


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll give it a month, two on the outside, before the memory cards are reverse-engineered and we get a cheap Chinese microSD-to-Vita adapter. And that is assuming Sony crams the card full of copy protection.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow... Valwin... wow... you didn't get the joke. Like, at all. It flew right over you and you never notice. Okay, chit-chat over. Not worth it. I will now carry on dwelling in my corner of solitude, thinking how I could've made my point more obvious.

Judging from the size of the card, that's doubtful... BUT, I assume there will be alternative makes of the cards available, yes.



Veho said:


> I'll give it a month, two on the outside, before the memory cards are reverse-engineered and we get a cheap Chinese microSD-to-Vita adapter. And that is assuming Sony crams the card full of copy protection.



Doubt it, judging by the size of the cards alone. Can't make an adapter that small... but, there surely will be alternative manufacturers soon enough.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> I'll give it a month, two on the outside, before the memory cards are reverse-engineered and we get a cheap Chinese microSD-to-Vita adapter. And that is assuming Sony crams the card full of copy protection.



lol yes i hope so


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh dear, Sony.
Someone get Sandisk out of their cave to make some stuff for the Vita now.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 27, 2011)

USB cable for 15$ is no big deal. I assume 99% of the people have one. I mean, they're used for the PS3 controllers, the PSP and cameras and cellphones.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Doubt it, judging by the size of the cards alone. Can't make an adapter that small...


You don't have to. 







 

It's not the most elegant solution, but if it could save you $100, why not?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt it, judging by the size of the cards alone. Can't make an adapter that small...
> ...



I see what you did thar.


Spoiler











Or actually, what PhotoFast did.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Or actually, what PhotoFast did.



Datel, actually.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Or actually, what PhotoFast did.
> ...



That be HDD, we be talkin' SD adaptah. 4Gb ain't much, pardner', but I must say, I've nevah seen such a contraption in me life.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> That be HDD, we be talkin' SD adaptah. 4Gb ain't much, pardner', but I must say, I've nevah seen such a contraption in me life.


Well technically we were talking large-card-to-small-card-slot adapter. The adapter had a 4GB Microdrive, but it could be replaced with a Compact Flash card so it's technically a card-to-card adapter   This thing cost $100 when it came out, and at the time it was cheaper than getting a 4GB Memory Stick Duo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, I read that much. Sticks like that were about $300 bucks or something, making the purchase "unreasonable" at best.

Puts things in perspective, doesn't it? Few years later, and we're whining about $120 for 32Gb.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a difference of trying to get money than outright greed...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> There is a difference of trying to get money than outright greed...



No, no there isn't. It's not like the game industry is full of poverty stricken laborers who need to charge higher prices just to get by. No, it's an entire industry based on people buying luxuries. It's not like they're selling food or electricity, they're selling fluff. To say that a certain other company may raise their prices because they're "trying to get more money" and another game company is raising the price of their proprietary medium because they're "greedy" is just the same thing, albeit different ways of doing it.

EDIT: You think a game company might sell something cheaper because they're nice? Fuck no, lower prices equal more sales, which in the end can mean more profit than selling an expensive system and getting less sales. All the major gaming companies are greedy, to deny that is to be incredibly ignorant and completely stupid.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder just how much space each game will require for their personal use. If they end up using a lot, then getting the lower capacity cards would be bad from the get-go, meaning you'd either have to buy another low capacity card, or start with a higher capacity card, both of which will end up costing quite a bit.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 27, 2011)

very strange, after announcing such a low price of the console, suddenly these prices? i cant tell bcz we already have such prices here. if there (US) its these prices, then i dont know wht could the price become here
there must be a reason bcz i cant see sony doing this on purpose.

vita portable charge, $50... first it wasnt so now it will become


----------



## raulpica (Nov 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > That be HDD, we be talkin' SD adaptah. 4Gb ain't much, pardner', but I must say, I've nevah seen such a contraption in me life.
> ...



Oh I remember that! It was seen quite often in the first days of the PSP homebrew scene (1.5 FTW). Good times, good times.

I'll be grabbing the Vita soon as I hope to be able to exploit it as an emulating powerhouse


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Tru dat. I demand portable Saturn emulation, right Nao. I don't think any portable does it as of today.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 27, 2011)

Not buying this.. I wait for some converters like the one for PSP. I dont intend to get it at launch anyways. Sony is being greedy like always.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 27, 2011)

If I do get a Vita I'll probably just buy 3rd Party 'Memory cards' for 1/4th the price of these.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 27, 2011)

and I thought M2 prices were bad....


----------



## Arsic (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll probably nab a 32GB.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

Just....a 32GB Vita memory card is almost half the price of the non-3G version of the Vita. That in itself just seems wrong.


----------



## zanfire (Nov 27, 2011)

what i dont get is that they are pushing digital downloads. They say every game will be avalible day 1 online (and i think i saw a JP game being cheaper if you bought it online) How do you expect people to even bother with it when you make them spend over 100$ for a damn good size memory card? Everyones going to say screw it and buy the cards and continue to trade them in and buy them used. I know i will.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

zanfire said:


> what i dont get is that they are pushing digital downloads. They say every game will be avalible day 1 online (and i think i saw a JP game being cheaper if you bought it online) How do you expect people to even bother with it when you make them spend over 100$ for a damn good size memory card? Everyones going to say screw it and buy the cards and continue to trade them in and buy them used. I know i will.



One could reason that for anybody who purchases a large amount of games, if the online prices are significantly cheaper, that the 32GB card will pay for itself over time.

Everyone says a good gaming computer is super expensive but eventually the deals you'll get on Steam and, let's face it, the ease of piracy will probably pay for the extra costs over time. It's kinda the same reasoning you could make for a 32GB/$120 card.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 27, 2011)

So the memory cards costs cost almost exactly the same as a PSP memory stick duos of the same size (except +$5)

um

are people actually surprised?

Doesn't it have internal memory anyway? I thought I heard that.


----------



## zanfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> zanfire said:
> 
> 
> > what i dont get is that they are pushing digital downloads. They say every game will be avalible day 1 online (and i think i saw a JP game being cheaper if you bought it online) How do you expect people to even bother with it when you make them spend over 100$ for a damn good size memory card? Everyones going to say screw it and buy the cards and continue to trade them in and buy them used. I know i will.
> ...



the problem is that, especially with how people are today (instant gratification and all) will not go "well it will be worth it later down the line". most of the common consumers wont even think twice after seeing those prices, regardless of how good it might be worth it. It really seems like a plain old stupid move by sony yet again. If they were launching a more expensive version with a big HD build in, i would tottaly get it, but they dont, so i cant understand it. They really need to learn that jacking prices =/= more money for them, this was a big problem for them on the ps3 launch, so i thought they learned (heck same for the psp)



Hells Malice said:


> So the memory cards costs cost almost exactly the same as a PSP memory stick duos of the same size (except +$5)
> 
> um
> 
> ...



nada, they actually require you buy a memory stick to even save for certain games (uncharted 3 being the first to be reported on about it)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2011)

Time for some guys from China and around there to make £1 Vita gamecards to sell online.
:/

edit: I mean, Memory Cards.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2011)

*Spit-Take*

Well, that's a bit more than I was expecting. I'm sure that they will pay off the more you play, but it's still kind of steep.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 28, 2011)

Those prices are RIDICULOUS.

I think a 4GB card will hence cost S$50 in such a case here.


----------



## syko5150 (Nov 28, 2011)

The 32GB is the best deal even at a cost of $119.99. If you were to buy 8 of the 4GB memory cards at $29.99 each you would be paying $240, which is the same cost as 2 of the 32GB cards. I've already preordered the 32GB card because I have quite a bit of PSP games that I would like to take with me on the go.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

So Nintendo, if you really want to make some money, you should follow Sony and make the 3ds only accept you cards with about double the price of regular sd cards.
Oh and make sure to make a first party dark color COD-like game that can only be play with the cards. You can even cover it up with a story and lacking combat.
Copy some of the other guys and just sell 1/2 the game and nicely give us the rest in pay dlc. Make such you slip in some online passes as well.




Seriously tho, can't wait for 3rd party alternative for this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> So Nintendo, if you really want to make some money, you should follow Sony and make the 3ds only accept you cards with about double the price of regular sd cards.
> Oh and make sure to make a first party dark color COD-like game that can only be play with the cards. You can even cover it up with a story and lacking combat.
> Copy some of the other guys and just sell 1/2 the game and nicely give us the rest in pay dlc. Make such you slip in some online passes as well.



You know what, you got off my ignore list for a while due to being courteous, but I think that grace period has since expired.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2011)

zanfire said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > zanfire said:
> ...



Those are all very different situations. The PS3 was extremely expensive because it was using the newest technology. Blu-ray players were expensive as hell when the PS3 released, and it has one built in. On top of the other price upping bits of the PS3, and the need to profit, the price got a bit out of hand. In recent years, prices have dropped pretty drastically on the technology used in the PS3. The price has dropped, sales have gone up. Sony acknowledged their mistake using technology that new and have said they don't plan to try that again. It was a bad move.

The PSP suffered a marketing set back as a system, since Sony was trying so hard with the PS3 in the west. If it had been as popular as it was supposed to be, the memory card prices wouldn't have mattered. People would have purchased them anyways. It got a little worse when Sandisk marketed pro-duo cards, since they were a new entry into the market offering cheaper cards. Sony didn't drop prices though, oddly enough. I guess they were hoping for the brand to sell the card. They screwed up there, since in recent years, people have started to care a lot more about the money they spend. Sandisk is a well known brand too, so at that point, it's either preference or price driving you.

For the Vita, the memory card prices make perfect sense. You need a memory card to enjoy the Vita. The Vita comes with no built in memory. If you buy a Vita, that memory card's price is inelastic. You would still buy it even if it cost more because you need it to enjoy the Vita, and there *are no alternatives.* In the end, it's all a luxury, so the price will prove elastic in time with the introduction of alternatives. For now though, their memory cards will sell fine for those that don't want to wait. It's a rip off, but economically, it's one that makes sense.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> Those are all very different situations. The PS3 was extremely expensive because it was using the newest technology. Blu-ray players were expensive as hell when the PS3 released, and it has one built in. On top of the other price upping bits of the PS3, and the need to profit, the price got a bit out of hand. In recent years, prices have dropped pretty drastically on the technology used in the PS3. The price has dropped, sales have gone up. Sony acknowledged their mistake using technology that new and have said they don't plan to try that again. It was a bad move.
> 
> The PSP suffered a marketing set back as a system, since Sony was trying so hard with the PS3 in the west. If it had been as popular as it was supposed to be, the memory card prices wouldn't have mattered. People would have purchased them anyways. It got a little worse when Sandisk marketed pro-duo cards, since they were a new entry into the market offering cheaper cards. Sony didn't drop prices though, oddly enough. I guess they were hoping for the brand to sell the card. They screwed up there, since in recent years, people have started to care a lot more about the money they spend. Sandisk is a well known brand too, so at that point, it's either preference or price driving you.
> 
> For the Vita, the memory card prices make perfect sense. You need a memory card to enjoy the Vita. The Vita comes with no built in memory. If you buy a Vita, that memory card's price is inelastic. You would still buy it even if it cost more because you need it to enjoy the Vita, and there *are no alternatives.* In the end, it's all a luxury, so the price will prove elastic in time with the introduction of alternatives. For now though, their memory cards will sell fine for those that don't want to wait. It's a rip off, but economically, it's one that makes sense.



Great post, although you technically don't need a memory card. Not all titles requirement. In fact, I think only a minority of Japanese launch titles (I think like 6 of the games) require it, everything else can save to the game card and what not.

Although I can definitely see the memory cards becoming required more as the system ages a bit more. Memory cards will be wider spread, prices will probably drop a bit, and the games will probably be a bit more advanced and require the memory card for a bit more room and such. Like a bunch of later PSP titles had data installs available.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 28, 2011)

I suppose you don't absolutely need a memory card, but you won't be doing much except playing games if you don't buy one. A big appeal of systems these days is their online capabilities that generally require you to download to reach the full potential of the features available. If you aren't one for those types of things and can stick to the games that save directly to the game cart, you'll be fine. The majority are going to want a memory card though. I'm sure some little tricks, like, say, something like the big name titles requiring saving to the memory card, will come along too. Just those little things that will push you to purchasing a memory card, even if you figured yourself to be someone who wouldn't need one.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 28, 2011)

That little game Sony is playing won't last long. They will drop the price of memory cards faster than the 3DS dropped in price.

Not only no one will buy it, but I assume 3rd party (like people mentionned Sandisk) will sell a same quality 32GB memory card for less than half the price.

The Vita was doomed to fail since Nintendo has dropped their prices and released some worthy first party, but now they just keep adding more nails in the coffin.

A lot of people won't get it now for seeing those prices.

Hell, I hope it get hacked very soon, doesn't seems it's gonna be worth getting otherwise, just like a PSP at first.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 28, 2011)

Satangel said:


> What are the odds the prices go down in 1/2/3 years from now? Will they drop like the microSD prices keep dropping, or will Sony just keep ripping us off?



It's a Sony product, specialized memory cards by them take forever to come down in prices, even after two years the Memory Stick Micro cards are still insanely overpriced.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> I suppose you don't absolutely need a memory card, but you won't be doing much except playing games if you don't buy one. A big appeal of systems these days is their online capabilities that generally require you to download to reach the full potential of the features available. If you aren't one for those types of things and can stick to the games that save directly to the game cart, you'll be fine. The majority are going to want a memory card though. I'm sure some little tricks, like, say, something like the big name titles requiring saving to the memory card, will come along too. Just those little things that will push you to purchasing a memory card, even if you figured yourself to be someone who wouldn't need one.



Oops, I completely forgot about the multimedia stuff. So yeah, you're basically correct.

I would just say to every future Vita buyer to just get a 4GB card. You probably won't need another one for the rest of your Vita' lifespan unless you really want to purchase downloadable titles. Even then, if/by the time you need a new one, there'll probably be third party alternatives or the price will have gone down.

It's still a shit situation but you deal with what you got. In the end the Vita's upsides outweigh this for me.



DSGamer64 said:


> It's a Sony product, specialized memory cards by them take forever to come down in prices, even after two years the Memory Stick Micro cards are still insanely overpriced.



Memory Stick Micros are like roughly the same price as SD cards for the same storage sizes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> That little game Sony is playing won't last long. They will drop the price of memory cards faster than the 3DS dropped in price.
> 
> Not only no one will buy it, but I assume 3rd party (like people mentionned Sandisk) will sell a same quality 32GB memory card for less than half the price.
> 
> ...



Shut up. Seriously? The Vita will do better than the 3DS and that's coming from a Nintendo fanboy. Do you seriously think just because of the price of the Mem cards that the Vita itself won't sell? Shut up.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 28, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > That little game Sony is playing won't last long. They will drop the price of memory cards faster than the 3DS dropped in price.
> ...


Normally I won't say it but:

Both systems will do well okay? Just shut up, the both of you.

On topic: It would actually be nice to include a little on-board memory and charge the console at a slightly higher price say, $259 - 269, instead of selling these mems. In a few months Sony might not lower the prices but at least there might be reliable third party mem storage.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> On topic: It would actually be nice to include a little on-board memory and charge the console at a slightly higher price say, $279, instead of selling these mems. In a few months Sony might not lower the prices but at least there might be reliable third party mem storage.



For $280 you can just buy a PS Vita WiFi model and a 4GB memory card.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You know what, you got off my ignore list for a while due to being courteous, but I think that grace period has since expired.


All things you say when a opinion doesn't fit yours such as "You are a moron if you don't....., You don't know ****"  etc, and I'm
somehow less courteous 'cause I rarely change up my words (with little tries for lol's) to try to get my point across. Really? Seriously?

If all companies are greedy, you can clearly tell some are more greedy than others.(You are a moron if you don't see that. )

For record I'm getting the psv when some ripoffs and overall prices go down. (No, not for $100 or lower used. )


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > On topic: It would actually be nice to include a little on-board memory and charge the console at a slightly higher price say, $279, instead of selling these mems. In a few months Sony might not lower the prices but at least there might be reliable third party mem storage.
> ...



And no games, thus the memory card is pretty useless if you're only willing to spend $280. You're looking at at least $320 for a Vita, memory card, and a reason to have a memory card (a $40 game).


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > On topic: It would actually be nice to include a little on-board memory and charge the console at a slightly higher price say, $279, instead of selling these mems. In a few months Sony might not lower the prices but at least there might be reliable third party mem storage.
> ...


Oops my bad, changed the price.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2011)

obviously, they're trying to get back some of the money they lose with that 250$ battle price...
obviously too, this will cost them a few sales, maybe even a lot.

all of this price madness is making me look forward to the actual release.
wouldnt be surprised if sales were only high for the first week and then really just stagnating with everyone waiting for price drops


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:


> obviously, they're trying to get back some of the money they lose with that 250$ battle price...



Sony has said (I do believe) that they're not making a loss on the Vita.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 28, 2011)

With all these prices.... I'm kinda wondering if this is part of Sony's plan to help alleviate the pre-order crisis that happened with the PS3. Minimum $320 for the low end Vita model, memory card, and 1 game. That's pretty high for a portable.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose you don't absolutely need a memory card, but you won't be doing much except playing games if you don't buy one. A big appeal of systems these days is their online capabilities that generally require you to download to reach the full potential of the features available. If you aren't one for those types of things and can stick to the games that save directly to the game cart, you'll be fine. The majority are going to want a memory card though. I'm sure some little tricks, like, say, something like the big name titles requiring saving to the memory card, will come along too. Just those little things that will push you to purchasing a memory card, even if you figured yourself to be someone who wouldn't need one.
> ...



The draw back and one of the big failings of the PSP Go was the Memory Stick Micro, the price at release was incredibly high compared to MicroSD cards which were already on a land slide down in price and now cost next to nothing for a 16 or 32GB card, while the Memory Stick Micro is at least double the price even now.

I have heard Sony is going with a new format for the PS Vita, however I don't see why they wouldn't stick with the Memory Stick Micro since it's not an old format.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:


> The draw back and one of the big failings of the PSP Go was the Memory Stick Micro, the price at release was incredibly high compared to MicroSD cards which were already on a land slide down in price and now cost next to nothing for a 16 or 32GB card, while the Memory Stick Micro is at least double the price even now.
> 
> I have heard Sony is going with a new format for the PS Vita, however I don't see why they wouldn't stick with the Memory Stick Micro since it's not an old format.



Maybe at launch, but checking Amazon right now shows that the prices of Memory Stick Micros and SD cards and basically the same. And the PSP Go failed for a lot of reasons but I don't think memory cards were one of them. You already had 16GB internal storage from the get go, I've fit quite a few games on there myself and I couldn't see myself expanding my storage outside of getting something to play music with.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 28, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:


> I have heard Sony is going with a new format for the PS Vita, however I don't see why they wouldn't stick with the Memory Stick Micro since it's not an old format.



Their nickname is $ony. That says why right there, they want more $ on launch. After they've gotten decent revenue from the launch, they'll lower the prices to around SD level, I'm sure.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 28, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Puh-lease, in your dreams Sony/Gamestop/Whoever's idea this was between the two.



Sony.. Obviously. Take a look at how they price everything else.... lol

Not surprised though.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

Even if they aren't selling at a loss, it just makes you wonder how much profit they are getting for each psv.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sony has said (I do believe) that they're not making a loss on the Vita.




im almost certain they didnt. i thought it was pretty much 100% certain that the vite would be subsidized to reach a low price.
if they ever said that, it could only be true if you look at just the price for the parts alone.
but if you add in assembly costs, packing, advertising, shipping, and most importantly developing costs, it should be impossible to not make a loss


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Sony.. Obviously. Take a look at how they price everything else.... lol



Like that ridiculous $250 for the Vita itself? I mean c'mon, they're competition would never price something that high.

OH WAIT. The same people who call the Vita "outrageously overpriced" are the same people who bought their competitor's product for an identical price.



KingVamp said:


> Even if they aren't selling at a loss, just make you wonder how much profit they are getting for each psv.




Probably not a terrible large amount. Kindle Fires, I heard, cost almost as much to make as they sell for. Like something like $198 to make and they sell for $200. I forget where I saw this though, I'd suggest looking it up and not taking my word for it. But they'll bank on game sales and accessory sales like this to make up a majority of the profit, the Vita just won't dig them a hole they have to climb out of before they make a profit, unlike the PS3 Slim (even though that eventually turned a profit too).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 28, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > That little game Sony is playing won't last long. They will drop the price of memory cards faster than the 3DS dropped in price.
> ...



The Vita is doomed to struggle against the 3DS price point at launch, however if they put out a consistent number of quality games over it's life span, it will succeed well enough. But with the 3DS at it's current price and an inevitable price drop next year when more games are out and the owner base has expanded, Sony will be in tough to compete against Nintendo. I don't think the Vita will fail, it will probably due marginally better then the PSP since it will no doubt have a plethora of hardcore titles, but even Nintendo is off the casual bandwagon and getting some pretty serious titles for the hardcore gamer.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony.. Obviously. Take a look at how they price everything else.... lol
> ...



1 step forward, 2 steps back. As amazing as it is that the vita is $250, if you make the required accessories overpriced, you're still ripping off the customer.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony.. Obviously. Take a look at how they price everything else.... lol
> ...



I didn't really mind the 3DS price point at launch, I paid it and have been extremely satisfied with the system so far. I will gladly pay 250 for the PS Vita providing there is at least one game of reasonable length available at launch. But of course the accessories need to be fairly valued as well in order for Sony to move more products.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Nov 28, 2011)

Way too much, no thank you. Ill wait until they prices go way down.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

About the games are a luxury. Not to everyone. It is people outlet, their entertainment. I believe entertainment to a point is a need.
Plus why do we need to pay so much to have/play quality games? :/

Not everything entertain everyone...


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> About the games are a luxury. Not to everyone. It is people outlet, their entertainment. I believe entertainment to a point is a need.
> Plus why do we need to pay so much to have/play quality games? :/



Nope, entertainment is not a need it's a luxury. If you can't afford a PSV here are a couple of sticks for you to play with bro. Now go fetch.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 28, 2011)

I will just wait until Sandisk makes some memory cards for Vita. They will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 28, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:


> Way too much, no thank you. Ill wait until they prices go way down.



You'll be waiting about 3 years, or longer.

I'm still amazed people haven't noticed they're nearly the same price as the memory stick duos, which took like half the PSPs life just to drop in price.
The price worked for the PSP, why would they change it?


----------



## syko5150 (Nov 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> About the games are a luxury. Not to everyone. It is people outlet, their entertainment. I believe entertainment to a point is a need.
> Plus why do we need to pay so much to have/play quality games? :/


It actually isn't that much to buy games as most of the time there are only 1 or 2 good games that come out each month, if that. It only costs $30-$60 per game depending on the console it's released for, which really isn't that much out of a monthly budget. Games have always been around the $40-$50 price range even since the NES days, and back then $40-$50 was a lot more than it is now. I can understand if a person doesn't have a job how it could be quite expensive, but for someone who has a regular income putting aside a little each month shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 28, 2011)

And.. the Vita doesn't use SD cards because..?

..because Sony likes to rip people off, so they mass produce memory cards that their hardware engineers took 2 months to copy and redevelop the tech from other memory cards..

..Sony, that's way too expensive, really. 

This just looks like a rebranded Memory Stick Micro..



Spoiler: Comparison









vs





It looks awfully similar... The only difference is a bit of plastic on the edges..


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 28, 2011)

To be honest, 250 for the Vita to me isn't outrageously overpriced.

But their memory storage IS really overpriced. Doesn't really matter anyway if reliable third party ones are out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I will just wait until Sandisk makes some memory cards for Vita. They will be a lot cheaper.



You'll be waiting 2-3 years for that, these cards are only for the Vita.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't buy portable systems at launch.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Get your s*it together Sony, you're shooting yourself in the foot with prices like that.
> ...



I could deal with the extremely overpricing if it was optional, but to play original Xbox games, to save replays & play several game modes in Halo Reach, they made it so it "requires" an HDD. I'm sure there's more, I don't play anything besides Halo. It's complete bull****.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 28, 2011)

lol 16gb 70 bucks >.> their crazy.Way easier to get a micro for 30


----------



## ferofax (Nov 28, 2011)

lol, one of those are priced at around half a PSVita.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll probably buy the 4GB.


----------



## OJClock (Nov 28, 2011)

just wait for a microsd adapter
just like the good old days of memory stick pro duo


----------



## Velotix (Nov 28, 2011)

Woah. Never mind. I was going to buy a Vita a month or two after it came out but the price for these memory cards! Yeah, Unless I can use my army of memory cards on it I'm out until I can. Or until the memory card price drops. What ever comes first I guess.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > obviously, they're trying to get back some of the money they lose with that 250$ battle price...
> ...


Yes but they might just be saying that to prevent their stock from dropping. My guess is that at the very best they'll be breaking even on every console sold, and the accessories are where they will be making the initial profit.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 28, 2011)

wow, this is very expensive.  Any idea how much a 3G monthly contract is as well?


----------



## klim28 (Nov 28, 2011)

Are these made of gold and embedded with diamonds?

Thats the US price. I am imagining about oversees price.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 28, 2011)

Those prices are just terrible 
Well they are probably gonna put memory built-in on the 2nd or 3rd revision.


----------



## flaboy909 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just imagine the wallet r*pe that *will* occur in Europe, Australia, and other overseas countries.... Damn $ony...


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Those prices are just terrible
> Well they are probably gonna put memory built-in on the 2nd or 3rd revision.


Like they did with the 2000 and 3000?


----------



## junkerde (Nov 28, 2011)

gamestop prices vita memory and asks you to sign up for their instore deals for 1 hour before you can buy their expensive memory.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 28, 2011)

Please sony, 30$ ? 30€, it's 22,5~.
Once again, we'll be paying more for the same thing >.


----------



## kyomagi (Nov 29, 2011)

just buy the 4gb and wait for an adapter or a 3rd party.


----------



## gray.fullbuster (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought the 3DS was originally a fortune. I doubt Sony will be forced to make a huge price drop like Nintendo did, but there's no way I'll buy this overpriced shit. The PS Vita doesn't even have built in storage so you NEED a memory card to use the thing. To be honest I doubt Sony designed the memory cards to have the same specs as an SD card with just a different shape. Third party memory cards are destined to come out sooner or later, but sooner or later Sony will release a firmware update that prevents these cards from working. This happened with third party PS3 controllers too. All other accessories can easily be made available at a fraction of the cost, but the memory cards we all need probabally can't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2011)

gray.fullbuster said:


> I thought the 3DS was originally a fortune. I doubt Sony will be forced to make a huge price drop like Nintendo did, but there's no way I'll buy this overpriced shit. The PS Vita doesn't even have built in storage so you NEED a memory card to use the thing. To be honest I doubt Sony designed the memory cards to have the same specs as an SD card with just a different shape. Third party memory cards are destined to come out sooner or later, but sooner or later Sony will release a firmware update that prevents these cards from working. This happened with third party PS3 controllers too. All other accessories can easily be made available at a fraction of the cost, but the memory cards we all need probabally can't.



Um, half that stuff you said was complete ass talking.

Sony never released an update to disable third party Memory Stick Pro Duos/Memory Stick Micros for their PSPs. I thought the third party controller thing was to bolster security or something. The SD card thing is probably absolutely false.

There's "educated guesses" and then there's "wildly stabbing in the dark because you want to bash them with a slew of completely false info".


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2011)

gray.fullbuster said:


> I thought the 3DS was originally a fortune. I doubt Sony will be forced to make a huge price drop like Nintendo did, but there's no way I'll buy this overpriced shit. The PS Vita doesn't even have built in storage so you NEED a memory card to use the thing. To be honest I doubt Sony designed the memory cards to have the same specs as an SD card with just a different shape. Third party memory cards are destined to come out sooner or later, but sooner or later Sony will release a firmware update that prevents these cards from working. This happened with third party PS3 controllers too. All other accessories can easily be made available at a fraction of the cost, but the memory cards we all need probabally can't.


It's just Sony raking in absolutely every cent they can.
They're probably even going to make a revision soon with new features that were purposely left out to make the revisions better, like Internal memory and maybe even a camera or something.
That's why it would be a terrible idea to buy it at launch.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 29, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> gray.fullbuster said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the 3DS was originally a fortune. I doubt Sony will be forced to make a huge price drop like Nintendo did, but there's no way I'll buy this overpriced shit. The PS Vita doesn't even have built in storage so you NEED a memory card to use the thing. To be honest I doubt Sony designed the memory cards to have the same specs as an SD card with just a different shape. Third party memory cards are destined to come out sooner or later, but sooner or later Sony will release a firmware update that prevents these cards from working. This happened with third party PS3 controllers too. All other accessories can easily be made available at a fraction of the cost, but the memory cards we all need probabally can't.
> ...



Like the add-on for another analog on the 3DS? Like the sudden price drop for the 3DS? Thus no need to buy the console since "a new revision is bound to happen in a while and with a cheaper price". Like the DSL after the DS launch (only about 1 year between the EU launches)? Like the PSP revisions? Every console gets updated in the end with something.

For some cases the change is good, for others it isn't. Making money as a company shouldn't be frowned upon. I'd like to see how a company starts giving everything for free.. And still stay in business. Valve for example has given games for free, but not before making a few $$ and having a ton of other games making income.


-Qtis


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2011)

Haloman800 said:


> I could deal with the extremely overpricing if it was optional, but to play original Xbox games, to save replays & play several game modes in Halo Reach, they made it so it "requires" an HDD. I'm sure there's more, I don't play anything besides Halo. It's complete bull****.



If your system didn't come with internal storage then you basically need to buy a hard drive of some sort to store save data. Although nowadays I think you can use an external hard drive or any type of USB drive to do that and possibly memory cards. Still, if you're anyone who buys DLC or downloads XBLA games, you need a big hard drive. I'm running tight on my 20GB one.



FireGrey said:


> They're probably even going to make a revision soon with new features that were purposely left out to make the revisions better, like Internal memory and maybe even a camera or something.









Except the PS Vita already has cameras (back and front facing). Plus they're "internal storage" model cost significantly more than their other PSP models, so it was more of a "premium" option.


----------



## Jasper07 (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope there's gonna be an adapter for when nano-SD's come out
(I so hope nano SDs come out.... will be hard not to lose them though)


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 1, 2011)

According to IGN the prices for the 4GB are $24.99, 8GB $39.99, and the 16GB and 32GB were correct.
http://psp.ign.com/articles/121/1213432p1.html


----------

